# Pronúncia de «a» no inglês



## Fericire

Olá companheiros, tudo bom?

Algumas pessoas pronunciam o «a» (artigo indefinido) como «ei» ao invés de «á».
Isso é meio _redneck_? Ou se fala em algumas áreas dos Estados Unidos?

Por exemplo, na frase «Oh Lord, won't you buy me a Mercedes-Benz?» (Janis Joplin) em algumas gravações a cantora pronuncia o «a» como «ei».

Valeu!


----------



## mglenadel

Eu não ousaria dizer 'redneck', mas sim 'sulista'. Ou seja, é comum de Virgínia até Louisiana, passando por Geórgia, Alabama, as Carolinas… hoje em dia um pouco menos, por influencia da TV.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Fericire said:


> Olá companheiros, tudo bom?
> 
> Algumas pessoas pronunciam o «a» (artigo indefinido) como «ei» ao invés de «á».
> Isso é meio _redneck_? Ou se fala em algumas áreas dos Estados Unidos?
> 
> Por exemplo, na frase «Oh Lord, won't you buy me a Mercedes-Benz?» (Janis Joplin) em algumas gravações a cantora pronuncia o «a» como «ei».
> 
> Valeu!


Algumas palavras em inglês, as _structure words_, têm formas fracas e fortes de pronúncia. A forma átona é a mais comum por serem palavras sem muita importância semântica. De qualquer forma, há situações em que você, por várias razões, vai querer usar a pronúncia forte dessas palavras. Alguns exemplos:

the - forte: [ði]; fraco: [ðə] e [ðɪ]
a - forte: [eɪ]; fraco: [ə]
them - forte: [ðɛm]; fraco: [ðəm]

Acho que todos os bons dicionários apresentam tanto as pronúncias fortes quanto as pronúncias fracas dessas palavras.


----------



## Vanda

Para somar, esta discussão no fórum OE com links para outras discussões dão uma boa ideia também.


----------



## Fericire

Obrigado pela ajuda, pessoal!


----------



## Crockett

I haven't actually studied this (English is my native tongue), but I think the pronunciation of 'a' is completely interchangeable or may depend on how quickly one is speaking.  I pronounce  both ways («ei» and «á»).  Personally, I don't think one way means you're from the south, redneck, or whatever.  A native english speaker switches between the two («ei» and «á») due to how quickly he or she is speaking.  For example, "do you want to get a pizza?"  If I say that fast enough, the 'a' sounds more like "uh."  Hmmm, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Crockett said:


> If I say that fast enough, the 'a' sounds more  like "uh."  Hmmm, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong...


Isso  acontece porque o inglês é uma língua _stress-timed_, diferente do português brasileiro - que é _syllable-timed_. Línguas do tipo _stress-timed_  têm o ritmo da fala marcado geralmente pelas sílabas tônicas das  palavras de maior conteúdo semântico, como substantivos, verbos  principais, adjetivos e advérbios. Palavras como preposições, artigos,  pronomes e verbos auxiliares são apenas _structure words_, normalmente não recebendo tonacidade e sofrendo muitas vezes contrações na fala espontânea. Contudo, esse _normal stress_ pode dar lugar a momentos em que precisamos acentuar as _structure words_  e, quando isso acontece, elas recebem a tal pronúncia forte que  mencionei acima. Quando falamos devagar ou quando queremos confirmar ou  corrigir uma informação, é comum acentuarmos palavras como _the_, por exemplo. 

*The* - [ði]

"Is that _THE _book you're looking for?" 

"Was it _THE _Bill Gates that he was talking about?"


----------



## Vanda

Era o que eu ia acrescentar. Quando se quer realçar uma coisa qualquer, nota-se o uso de ''ei''. Vejo muito isso nos _sitcoms_ da vida em que, geralmente, dizem o ''ah'' para situações corriqueiras, e o ''ei'' pra realce. Tipo: Este é O carro que te falei! (no caso ''ei'')


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> Tipo: Este é O carro que te falei! (no caso ''ei'')


Acho que no caso seria [ði], e não [ej]. 

"Is that _THE _car?!" [ði]
"No, it's just _A_ car..." [ej]


----------



## Vanda

... A car... Talvez tenha escolhido mal o exemplo. Anyway.... /ei/ car.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Hi:
Would that be the same in British English? Or any of the other variations ?


----------



## Vós

Vanda said:


> Era o que eu ia acrescentar. Quando se quer realçar uma coisa qualquer, nota-se o uso de ''ei''. Vejo muito isso nos _sitcoms_ da vida em que, geralmente, dizem o ''ah'' para situações corriqueiras, e o ''ei'' pra realce. Tipo: Este é O carro que te falei! (no caso ''ei'')



Realçar não é apenas colocar o "the" então?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vós said:


> Realçar não é apenas colocar o "the" então?


Não. A pronúncia muda quando você quer realçar o contraste entre esse _the _e um _a_, salientando o fato de que se trata de um objeto específico, e não um objeto qualquer. A diferença é de ênfase, percebe? Ao pronunciar _the _como [ði] e não como [ðə], você está chamando a atenção do seu interlocutor para o fato de que o artigo em questão é o definido.

Um outro momento em que _the _aparece com a pronúncia forte é na seguinte situação:

"_The _is the definite article." [Aqui o primeiro _the _é tônico ([ði]) e o segundo é átono ([ðə])]
----------
Acho que vale a pena dizer que um exemplo semelhante pode ser feito para _a_:
"_A_ is a structure word." [O primeiro _a_ é [ej] e o segundo é um schwa]


----------



## Istriano

a [ei] é  a pronúncia tônica e/ou pausada.
Podemos comparar com:

_dente _(_dentch _na pronúncia rápida, _dentchi _na pronúncia pausada/cuidada)
_dentes _(_dentç _na pronúncia rápida, _dentchiç _na pronúncia pausada/cuidada).


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Dona Chicória said:


> Hi:
> Would that be the same in British English? Or any of the other  variations ?


Pode ser que eu esteja errado, mas dos dialetos que eu conheço, o único  que se comporta de forma diferente é o Brazilian English. Muitos  "professores de inglês" aqui usam uma única pronúncia de _a_ para todas as situações: é o nosso polivalente [a].


----------



## Vanda

Você que pensa, Ariel! Uma amiga minha do Sul de Minas que estudava na faculdade em Lavras aprendeu ''ei'' para toda e qualquer situação.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> Você que pensa, Ariel! Uma amiga minha do Sul de Minas que estudava na faculdade em Lavras aprendeu ''ei'' para toda e qualquer situação.


Mas de que forma isso pode contrariar o que eu falei? Eu não disse que *todos *os brasileiros falam [a]. Inclusive, essas pessoas que usam o polivalente [a] costumam usar um polivalemte [de] para o artigo definido também. Esse tipo de aproximação é comum no Brazilian English.


----------

